# spicing it up with camming?



## sullyloving (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Newbie here! We want to spice things up by webcamming with other couples...but not sure of a good site to do? We've tried Omegle, but it hasn't been great lately. Does anyone else have luck with other sites? Any tips for safe play?

Thx.
Sully


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, wear masks!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As AP says... First thing to remember is that anything you send out there can be copied. If nothing else, the other people could have a video camera taping what's on their screen. So don't do anything that you wouldn't want posted on FB. 

C


----------



## sullyloving (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks everyone! any sites to recommend? anyone else done this?


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't think most people on a support site would recommend it. 
Seems like opening Pandora's box.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not go to swinging sites to ask instead of a site that promotes marriage.


----------



## KeepLookingUp (Feb 6, 2014)

Try roulette chat. Free, lots of action, a good place to explore.


----------

